# Black spots on skin inside ear



## Adambomb (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi my 4 year miniature schnauzer recently developed some black spots on the inside of his ears. At first I thought it was just dirt and tried washing them off to no avail. They seem to have appeared after he had some blister in his ears. He's been to the vet about a month or 2 ago and had an ear cleaning and hair pulled out, and the spots appeared after all of this. I'm worried it could be some kind of skin cancer. He has always been really sensitive to his ears and constantly shakes his head, especially when getting up from laying down. Any ideas?

















If the pic dont show up here are the direct links http://i.imgur.com/WbER85q.jpg http://i.imgur.com/LH9RbHD.jpg


----------



## RELIQ PET (Apr 19, 2013)

it could be ear mite, did you see any black debris around his ear? they will look like sand.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I would take him back to the vet, and mention the head shaking. A little head shaking is normal. A lot is indicative of some sort of infection.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I have never seen anything quite like that before. Ear mites were my first thought, or a yeast infection....but in both cases, you would see something that looks more like black dirt specks. If you smell the ears, do you smell anything out of the ordinary? Often an infected ear will have a smell. 

Either way, I would take him back to the vet to double check.


----------



## RELIQ PET (Apr 19, 2013)

when did those black spots start to show on his ears?


----------

